# Any one from NW Indiana



## Oznelm

Would like to correspond with anyone from this area. Hello out there.......


----------



## Gret

Hi Maureen! I live in Granger, IN - Just north of South Bend. Let me know if you'd like to chat!Gret


----------



## Oznelm

Hi Gret, glad to meet you. And I would love to chat. I am an IBS-C. And you are??? I see on you post about Dr. Dahlman's program. It really works? Maureen


----------



## Gret

Maureen, Dr. Dahlman's program saved me! I almost quit everything to stay home and be miserable. I was mostly D, but went back and forth with C sometimes. His program took me less than three months to feel like a normal person! It doesn't work that quickly for everyone, but a lot of us have had some success. You might check out his web site and see what you think. You can email him and he will answer you! I think he's wonderful!


----------



## 22144

I'm from NW Indiana, but I'm in Bloomington for school.


----------



## Gret

I think we could do this! Anyone still interested?


----------



## Gret

I'm not sure what to do next, but am thinking about it. Even if we met once a month, I think it could be beneficial. Maureen are you still out there???


----------



## Gret

Hello????


----------



## Gret

I'm in Granger, just north of South Bend.


----------



## Kir's Mom

We're in Lake County... my daughter (17 years old) has IBS but we'd both love support!


----------

